# New Sprite Contest/Army board



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 26, 2008)

I think they should add a seperate section for Sprite Contests and Armies/Collections so people can still have contests and armies without clogging up the other board. Does anyone else agree with me on this?


----------



## Retsu (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: New Topics?*

What use do armies have?

As far as I know, the creative section is for displaying _your own work_.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: New Topics?*

I'd agree with you on a separate board for contests -- it seems like 90% of the spriting forum is full of them :S -- but with Retsu on the armies.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: New Topics?*

Against armies; contests don't really need a separate board because they're a bandwagon.  People stop caring really quickly and the main problem was that there was a metric fuckton of contest threads.


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: New Topics?*

armies are actually a metric fuckton of complete, undiluted suck. they have no point at all and they make me feel sick. they're contributing to the utter fail of the general populace here - a sprite army does not constitute creativity. it's a fucking thread full of _other people's work.

_contests might be acceptable though


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: New Topics?*

_Go and put your armies in your private galleries on your profile. 
_
User CP > Networking > Galleries & Albums.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: New Topics?*

See this is the problem.  People are more interested in getting their five minutes of fame than really contributing or trying to improve.


----------

